# Lake Livingston Dam Jan 19,2015



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

6 gates and nice weather


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is Andy's catch


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Brian's catch


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Little girl with little fish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Think I'll go launch the horizon tomorrow. Good report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

nice if you woulda call me yesterday i woulda call in sick today.nice catch tommy.i bet when they close them gates down to 4-2 we can just scoop lots of fish out that river with landing nets.can you loan me your kids next time i go fishing.i've seen how good they are at catching fish.you trained them well.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice catch and nice pictures Tommy!


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Bruce. Sure, you can bring them to fish with you. Make sure to packed a lot of food. If fish don't eat, they eat


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Flyingvranch said:


> Nice catch and nice pictures Tommy!


Thanks Bud! We tried our best.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice catch. I've never tried fishing for stripers below the dam but may make a trip to the lake tomorrow. If the lake is too rough the dam may be a good compromise for my smaller boat. Any tips on rigging or bait?


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

BrandonH said:


> Nice catch. I've never tried fishing for stripers below the dam but may make a trip to the lake tomorrow. If the lake is too rough the dam may be a good compromise for my smaller boat. Any tips on rigging or bait?


You will need at least 9ft pole or longer + Browder's launcher cork (1oz - 5oz your choice) + 10' lead line (6 gates) + 1/4 jig head + mister twister (color of choice). Hope the info will help you success tomorrow. 4 gates right now


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what about using minnows for bait ? I will be fishing from the bank.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

From the bank you can catch some withe bass on jig,rooster tail,rod runner ,clouser minnow from fly fishing etc.

You can see my white bass catch on artificial on 4 January 2006.

Now i don't fish anymore below the Livingston Dam on TRINITY RIVER,because i am disable (problems with my legs) ,so i am fishing just in salt water at ROLLOVER PASS ,BOLIVAR PENINSULA ,TEXAS,from the bank but just with artificial.....


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

bigdaddy67 said:


> what about using minnows for bait ? I will be fishing from the bank.


:texasflag

You can catch too white bass using live minnow...


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

bigdaddy67 said:


> what about using minnows for bait ? I will be fishing from the bank.


Sorry, I don't know how bank fisherman were doing. I mostly fish with lures.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

ok thanks guys. I may wait until Saturday to fishing with the rain coming in Thursday and Friday.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

texas_fishing said:


> You will need at least 9ft pole or longer + Browder's launcher cork (1oz - 5oz your choice) + 10' lead line (6 gates) + 1/4 jig head + mister twister (color of choice). Hope the info will help you success tomorrow. 4 gates right now


Thanks. I'm assuming the long rod is for casting and you need to cast as far to the spillway as possible?

Without the long rod is it even worth trying?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BrandonH said:


> Thanks. I'm assuming the long rod is for casting and you need to cast as far to the spillway as possible?
> 
> Without the long rod is it even worth trying?


You can wade there, if you know bottom a bit and water level is not too high. Be careful though -- there are few dropoffs over there (esp around that island next to cable) and clay is slippery


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

BrandonH said:


> Thanks. I'm assuming the long rod is for casting and you need to cast as far to the spillway as possible?
> 
> Without the long rod is it even worth trying?


without the long rods/the right bait arties/ the right rigs/ your chance of hooking a striper this month is very slim 1%.sad3sm spring is a different story.
on the other hand whites can be as thick as fleas down there.Don't know untill one of the pros go down there and check it out for them whites.working a veriety of lures very very very slow close to the bottom is the ticket right now if they are there.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the Post, Texas Fishing

Many good days below the Dam fishing with Matt and Loy. I hope this spring will be like several years ago. The whites can be anywhere. In the middle, against the bank or back at the bridge. Never got into the long cast thing but sure have caught the white and blue cats there.

Remember, wear your PFD down there. If you fall out the boat with 6 gates you better hope the boat behind you has a landing net big enough to grab you. The current won't let you get back in the boat you fell out of.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

is it safe to take a shallow drafting CC down there? or is it mainly for smaller jon boats. I have been there once or twice before and remember it being shallow and rocky. I cant remember how shallow and rocky though.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Mako-Wish said:


> is it safe to take a shallow drafting CC down there? or is it mainly for smaller jon boats. I have been there once or twice before and remember it being shallow and rocky. I cant remember how shallow and rocky though.


At some point when there was only one gate opened I stuck about 50 yards south of bridge. In a kayak... 

(There is a VERY narrow channel right by the west shore. Don't think you'll fit CC into it hough)


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I've caught tons of fish there, stripers, whites, cats, snagged a couple paddle fish on accident too. I never used a long rod but then again I've never fished there in the cold. Always used artificial, for the whites and stripers I like little George's, blue or chrome. I also love catching them on top waters. For the cats in the right conditions you could catch em all day, without a doubt my favorite bait it fresh shad. I'd cast it straight at the spillway, just enough weight to make it slowly drift back to me. 9 out of ten times if have a cat before it got to the boat. I took my buddy out there once and he caught a 120# gator far on fresh shad with 20# test and a 7' bass rod. That was fun. I know the crappie stack up there too but I've never tried for them


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great report !!


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Mako-Wish said:


> is it safe to take a shallow drafting CC down there? or is it mainly for smaller jon boats. I have been there once or twice before and remember it being shallow and rocky. I cant remember how shallow and rocky though.


Your boat will be fine with at least 2000cfs (2 gates) in my opinion. One gate will be a little tricky to run but doable.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Plenty of water right now if you have a good anchor that you might loose.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I have put my 22' Baystealth in on the west side before. Not sure how many gates were open. The ramp is a little steep so if you have traction problems it could be a little dicey.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, this is killing me, I'm gonna have to try it out. Where is the best place to launch my 19 foot Baystar CC?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The east side ramp is best. Then cut across the sand bar that's in the middle of the river with care, and go towards the ramp on the other side. Before you get there cut back to the middle and then angle towards the far east side gate as you make you way up to the restricted area.
Anchor with a big arse anchor that will hold the bottom at the restricted line and be prepared to lose it.
Then cast with one of texas_fishing's suggested rigs and catch a big ole striped bass.
Post a report pleases.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Launch on the east side. If there is only a couple gates open head south near the bridge and then cross over and head back toward the dam. Read the water flow and watch out for a rock ledge coming from the west side after you pass the channel going to the shoot. Also lookout for the big arse stump on the east side of the channel The stump will be inline with the pilings on the east side north of the ramp. If the piling are not showing then drive it like you stole it. Like mentioned before make sure you have an anchor that will hold. Most of us make our own anchors. If you do not want to scratch your boat then stay away from there. I launch an 18 ft CC there when the water is high and when the water is low but I have spent a lot of time down there. If you have any questions contact me and I will help you.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanx guys!!!!!!! I do have a big arse anchor rigged with zip ties to break away when hung up (proven itself many times over Middle Bank in the Gulf). I'm planning to give it a shot Thursday, will let you know how I do.


----------

